# 2001 Nissan Altima "Surge"....



## Phoelix (Apr 7, 2011)

Have looked everywhere else on the internet, no real results of the symptoms of my 2001 Nissan Altima. It has a 6 speed overdrive automatic transmission, and I keep it up as well as I can, but it has developed this very peculiar "surging" problem. When the car shifts into 6th gear, the entire car surges around 2200 rpm. If I press the "OD OFF" button on the shift knob, of coarse the RPM'S go up, but the surging stops. It feels alot like your in too low of a gear, and need to upshift. When you accelerate in this condition, of coarse it stops too.  It does have an intermittent "Service Engine Soon" light that comes on, but then goes off. The wife said it was blinking the other day. I had the code checked, and it said "#3 cylinder misfire". Already replaced plugs, wires, cap, and rotor, still no help. I replaced the distributor also, and no help. Has anyone had this problem with the Altima? Any ideas? Maybe the Catalytic converter? O2 sensor? Im out of ideas.....thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 8, 2011)

Check the intake manifold for vaccum leaks at the cyl heads,also un plug the hose to the egr valve and drive to see if the problem goes away if it does u need to clean all the egr ports in the intake because some are stopped up and the only one that is not is at #3 intake runner


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 8, 2011)

TSMITH said:


> un plug the hose to the egr valve and drive to see if the problem goes away if it does u need to clean all the egr ports in the intake because some are stopped up and the only one that is not is at #3 intake runner



+1. I don't have a whole lot experience with Nissans, but I've seen several Hondas with the same symptoms and clogged EGR ports was the culprit.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 11, 2011)

I've sprayed the intake area with starting fluid with the engine at idle, no noticeable increase in RPM was noted, which is generally indicative of a tight system, but will definitely plug off the hose to the EGR valve and see if it has any effect. I was thinking maybe the catalytic converter may be the culprit....thanks


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 12, 2011)

Disconnected and plugged vacuum line going to EGR, no "surging" noted...runs great!  How the heck would I clean the EGR ports in the intake? Thanks for the info...that's a definite fix...


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 12, 2011)

you will have to remove the intake


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2011)

TSMITH said:


> you will have to remove the intake



Any way of doing it with seafoam?


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 12, 2011)

no not really but seafoam will soften the crud thats built up and make it easier to clean out because sometimes that stuff is like concrete


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh no...I replaced that intake gasket before, had to take 3 days off from work, then it leaked, had to do it all over again...Was a REAL PAIN IN THE BUTT......Would rather take a beating in a dark ally!!!

 Or...........just leave the vacuum hose plugged at the EGR,  what could that hurt?


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 13, 2011)

Egr lowers combustion chamber temps thus reducing nox emissions, at first fuel milage may suffer slightly and you will get some valve knock and pinging,also im sure at some point the check engine light will come on and with that if u need an emission test u will fail


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 13, 2011)

I would not do it for long


----------



## markland (Apr 13, 2011)

Clean the mass airflow sensor in your intake housing, it should be located somewhere in the tubing that connects the air filter and the intake, this can get dirty and affect fuel mixture ratios in the engine and cause the problem you are talking about, if not it's a good place to start at.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got an extra intake gasket hanging on the wall in the garage, guess I'll have to ruff it and take it apart, may as well, not like I have anything else to do!!!  Beats the heck out of a car payment!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

You might want to give the seafoam a try first.  Might save you the trouble.  Advance has it on sale for $7.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 14, 2011)

Vacuum line going to the EGR valve had a hole in it, sucking air..replaced it today, but have'nt drove it yet. Opted for the two wheeler today. "Service Engine Soon" light on steady now.


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 17, 2011)

Leaving the EGR hose off and plugged will get you a Fine if caught. TSMITH is correct in all the statements he said. One thing that could also be causing the problem is the throttle position sensor. I quit working on Nissans in 1996, but we had a few with tps that were bad that caused surging problems. If it does it at the same rpm every time then the tps could be the problem, the EGR valve will have the same symptoms too.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 18, 2011)

Had "Service Engine Soon" light on yesterday, had Autozone read the codes, the first was "EGR Control" ( assuming from where I had the vacuum hose disconnected), and the 2nd was "#3 cylinder misfire" again...Will try all of above before I tackle that intake.


----------



## Phoelix (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally got around to attempting to remove the intake...not happening...total nightmare. Borrowed a cherry picker, removed engine, removed sub intake and intake, both intakes relatively clean initially. Soaked both intake and sub intake in Skydrol (aircraft hydraulic fluid) for 2 hours, WOW...The stuff that came out was yukky....I can see now that the build up would be a problem. Anyway, both intakes clean as a new dime, ordered a few gaskets, and will reinstall engine saturday....MUCH easier to remove engine than intakes....


----------



## Phoelix (Sep 22, 2011)

Got to looking at main intake, as constant flow of dark syrup liquid oozing from EGR valve port. Removed 6 allen plugs from EGR tube, and MAN...All ports (about the size of a pencil eraser) clogged with brown tar. Scrubbed entire tube and orifices with test tube brush and gasoline, all like new now. Picked up gaskets, and going back together with her.....May not fix, but certainly can't hurt!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope she runs like new.


----------



## Phoelix (Oct 4, 2011)

Was no way to put 12 to 14 foot pounds of torque on intaked bolts, just German torqued them (Gutentight). Engine re-installed, all connectors hooked up, belts replaced, motor mounts torqued, she started right up! Strange noises from power steering pump, but adding fluid fixxed that.  No leaks noted, drove her to Rockmart and back, SES light out, Emissions test passed, tag installed. Absolutely NO surging at all. She shifts into overdrive and purrs like a kitten! 
   You were SPOT ON TSMITH!  Thank you for your insight, you are the reason I came to the forums.....Now I have a great running car, AND NO CAR PAYMENTS!!!!
   Notes for anyone else undertaking this project, or similar: 
   1)   Don't get in a hurry!   I severely dented the AC line, thankfully did'nt punture it.
    2)  Mark ALL parts, brackets, and connectors...this will save you tons of time....
    3) Make sure EVERYTHING is hooked up prior to installing CV axles, as they really get in the way...
    4) Buy the neighbor you just met the day before a 6 pack to thank him for loaning you his cherry picker...
    5) Make sure the PCV hose is NOT in ANYWAY close to the throttle manifold cables before you drive...(Throttle hung at 3/4, very thrilling)....
 Applied coat of Turtlewax today, she looks and runs like brand new...Thanks again everybody.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome!  Congrats on getting it back on the road.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 12, 2011)

Since you went that far, I think I'd have replaced the CPS sensor. They both went bad on my 2003 3.5, and the SES came on and the car started stalling and got hard to start. When I checked, there were issues with the CPS's in that time frame and even a recall.


----------

